# Caution...Graphic Video, You should get PO'd



## stone_dragone (Aug 29, 2009)

Again, CAUTION - GRAPHIC VIOLENCE

Just saw this over on Kenponet.  I'm virtually speechless and hope that those involved burn brightly in the darkest corner of hell.

I can only hope this isn't true...

http://www.justice4kungfuguy.com/

The video is on the page.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 29, 2009)

If that isn't faked, it's a felony.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## shesulsa (Aug 30, 2009)

Hm. Who is more mentally deranged? The man who believes he's received training from Jesus Christ or the man who thinks it's okay to **** up that man?


----------



## Flea (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm not going to watch this, but ... is this the same video that's been posted elsewhere on MT?  Martial artist beats up mentally ill guy?


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 30, 2009)

That was horrifying. IMO the bystanders are all guilty as accomplices, but we may never know their identities.


----------



## grydth (Aug 30, 2009)

One wants to hope this is a hoax by Billy Bob's Skool of Kung Fu, Tobacco Spittin' & Tractor Pullin'..... only this doesn't look like acting.... and what would be the motive?

I never cease to be amazed that, when people decide to do something that's illegal or despicable their first action now is: Get out the video camera.

This seems (best guess) to be a beat down of an extremely odd challenger who wandered in.....for the 'benefit' of the student audience who might wonder if Billy Bob's style has street creds.....Then, it _*maybe*_ gets out of control - or maybe the outcome was intended.

Either way, Billy Bob has found a wonderful way to confess via movie to various civil and criminal wrongs. 

As many genuine expressions of outrage as may be expressed here, this type of thing has been done - and verbally boasted about - for many years. Maybe by some of our local residents.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 30, 2009)

The website gives some background and provides some links to some other news items of this dojo owner.  I'd be curious as to why a person would wait so long to put something like that up.

I'm really not sure at this point whether or not the whole thing is a hoax.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 3, 2009)

Okay the new's and police are now involved! 

[yt]wObjWdQBeA4[/yt]


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, there's a host of info on the link.  Thing is, one of the people who witnessed the beating says they saw the guy limping around a few days later ... but no one knows who the guy is or if he's alive today or not.

Not sure ... if he's found alive, wouldn't the statute of limitations be exceeded for assault?

If nothing else, this bozo's dojo has been exposed to be the kind that promotes cavalier, swaggering bullies.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2009)

More info.:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/08/30/AR2009083002251.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobby_Joe_Blythe


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 6, 2009)

Just saw the lecture video.. what a bunch of sorry evil clowns. I hope they get put behind bars and buttraped for the rest of their natural lives.


----------

